# How/where do you find out what Enneagram type you are?



## mystery500 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry...I'm new here.
ALso, are these the same tests that the Scientologists use?


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

mystery500 said:


> Sorry...I'm new here.
> ALso, are these the same tests that the Scientologists use?


The quickest way would be to do a test or two and then research your results in order from most likely to least likely until you find a fit. You can find everything you need on these boards! 
tests: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/2181-test.html
links http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/3779-enneagram-forum-index.html

No clue regarding the scientologists.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Scientologists? I do not believe that they have any association to the Enneagram whatsoever.

As offered by Tucken, there are a few tests and descriptions you can use to see what type you are. I would recommend the latter, and that is how I personally typed myself as an Eight and not a Five, which is what I initially scored (with Eight very close behind).


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Tests and alot of research. I found the enneagram forum on the enneagram institute site to be a good aid with my own research and observation over a few years of studying.

Observe your self in stress and unhealthiness also.

If you're a teen it's harder to tell as things won't probably have settled yet.

From reading the wikipedia on scientology, scientology seems to work towards finding one's nature, the enneagram seems to work away from the fixations - original sins I suppose if you were to put a religious name to them - towards a more...generic, Plato-y essence.

http://www.ourladyswarriors.org/dissent/enneagram.htm

Scientology has its roots in a book from the 1950s.


----------

